# K-Mart 2-23 SICK



## powhunter (Feb 23, 2009)

Pulled into bear about 930.  Was snowing like a bitch when I got there...Hit up devils fiddle...needles lift line..... OL......and poached conclusion before meeting Danny P. around 1030  Id say they got 12-15 plus another 8 today...Thigh shots on conclusion!!!!  Me and Danny hit the fiddle again....low rider untracked shit everywhere knee to thigh deep..Headed over and hit conclusion again (this was the rotd)   Meanwhile it never stops dumping!!!!!!!!   Headed to coopers :lol:   Old SS to  Ovation......powerline top and bottom  (bottom was real sweet...)  Best day of the year!!   And Great skiing/riding with Danny P. And still dumping at 4 when I headed to the hotel!!!!

Steveo


Danny in the FN zone









Nice pillows in the woods!!







Conclusion pow






devils fiddle







low rider was awesome







coops was kinda slow today






northstar


----------



## mondeo (Feb 23, 2009)

Why did I drive home through the storm yesterday? :-( :dunce: :angry:


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 23, 2009)

That's a lot of snow!


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 23, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Why did I drive home through the storm yesterday? :-( :dunce: :angry:


 
Yea, me too!? 7 1/2 hours to get home. Counted 5 rollovers on 89. Skied 9 -1 Sunday and had a hard time leaving!


----------



## Geoff (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## reefer (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice job gentlemen! Great weekend for the hills! I too drove back last night from two knee-deep days at Bolton Valley. Six hour ride, over a dozen accidents. We started naming them.........."the classic 180", "the leaner", "the slider"


----------



## andyzee (Feb 23, 2009)

FU!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2009)

andyzee said:


> FU!



x2


----------



## andyzee (Feb 23, 2009)

powhunter said:


>



Did you tape a bud to the bottom of the bunk for me?


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

Unlike the rest of these jealous clowns, I'll simply say, "nice work!" I'll be up at the mighty K this weekend. Just praying the conditions hold up. I would love to hit the Fiddle. Highway Gnar says it's the best int he East.


----------



## danny p (Feb 23, 2009)

Amazing day, best of the season, epic, sick, etc.  Powhunter's report summed it up, amazing condtions.  After I left powhunter I hit up some Snowdon woods @3:30 and scored thigh deep untracked from top to bottom.  Amazing.  I got some decent footage of powhunter I'm gonna send him.  I took a quick snapshot from some footage of him on the Fiddle:






Off some footage of Low Rider, Powhunter getting deep:





The only still pic I took was Vagabond@930:





Good rippin' with ya Powhunter!


----------



## powhunter (Feb 24, 2009)

Had a few long trails at the lookout...Then had a few LT blackberry wheat watching RSN last night.....Heading back out now ...hunting for some more POW!!

steveo


----------



## andyzee (Feb 24, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Had a few long trails at the lookout...Then had a few LT blackberry wheat watching RSN last night.....Heading back out now ...hunting for some more POW!!
> 
> steveo




Have a good one, leave me a bud


----------



## severine (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice! Way to go, guys!!! :beer:


----------



## danny p (Feb 24, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Had a few long trails at the lookout...Then had a few LT blackberry wheat watching RSN last night.....Heading back out now ...hunting for some more POW!!
> 
> steveo



Yeah Steve-O!  I'm sure you'll find plenty of the pow out there.  Awesome to rip with you yesterday!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 24, 2009)

danny p said:


> Yeah Steve-O!  I'm sure you'll find plenty of the pow out there.  Awesome to rip with you yesterday!




doesnt steve remind you of tommy chong a little.......:razz:

great guy.  

those pics are filthy man, go get some today Steve.


----------



## severine (Feb 24, 2009)

2knees said:


> doesnt steve remind you of tommy chong a little.......:razz:
> 
> great guy.
> 
> those pics are filthy man, go get some today Steve.


Now that you mention it... :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Feb 24, 2009)

The YouTube version chops the audio track and bobbled some things.  Mister Moose redid it.  

Here's a 6 megabyte version:
http://home.comcast.net/~geoffdevine/PipeDreamFeb23.wmv


----------



## tequiladoug (Feb 25, 2009)

Do your plates say powhunter? Someone w/plates like that passed us on Rt 7 around Arlington, must have been 8:15 or so on the 23rd


----------



## powhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

nope not me


----------



## powbmps (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice!  Looks like it was the perfect time to hit DF.  Must have been a fun day.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 28, 2009)

im sure Fla. was better!!! Hitting sunapee this weekend??

stveo


----------



## powbmps (Feb 28, 2009)

powhunter said:


> im sure Fla. was better!!! Hitting sunapee this weekend??
> 
> stveo



Yeah right.  I'll keep telling myself that.  I missed the big storm and managed to get strep throat.  WTF!?

Low teens and windy this morning after 50 and r*** yesterday.  Sunapee could be a bit on the firm side today.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2009)

the mouse is in the HOUSE!

did you hit expedition everest, or whatever that ride is called?

going in may and i'm lookin forward to that coaster.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 28, 2009)

Imagine this......I'm at Alta...wishing I was at K!!!!! Well....kind of...


----------

